# Millbury BOS Approve Two New Police Dept. Recruits



## topcop14

*Keith Gasco interviews with the Millbury Board of Selectmen for a new police officer position*

Photo Credit: _Steve Balestrieri_





MILLBURY, Mass. - Keith Gasco and Jacob Webb were chosen by the Board of Selectmen last night to become the newest members of the Millbury Police Department.
Their selection was made after the board interviewed four candidates for two available positions.

http://www.thedailymillbury.com/news/millbury-bos-approve-two-new-police-dept-recruits


----------



## Guest

Shameless sympathy ploy by the guy wearing his Army uniform while not on active duty, but it apparently worked.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Congrats to the two guys... Seems like a lot of younger guys are getting on...

...must've skipped my age bracket.


----------



## Inspector71

Delta784 said:


> Shameless sympathy ploy by the guy wearing his Army uniform while not on active duty, but it apparently worked.


Bruce! I didn't quite have the balls to say anything at first, but I was laughing thinking the same thing! HA HA HA!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> Shameless sympathy ploy by the guy wearing his Army uniform while not on active duty, but it apparently worked.


A man gotta do what a man gotta do. Congratulations Gentlemen, welcome to the family.


----------



## Guest

Inspector71 said:


> Bruce! I didn't quite have the balls to say anything at first, but I was laughing thinking the same thing! HA HA HA!!!!!!!


What's the n00b going to do, register here and send me a nasty PM?

I was still in the National Guard when I got hired, and it never entered my mind to wear my uniform to job interviews. To top off the absurdity, he wasn't even wearing his Class A uniform, which is considered the equivalent of a civilian business suit. He was wearing dress blues, which is considered the equivalent of a civilian tuxedo.

Would you wear a tuxedo to a job interview?


----------



## DEI8

Delta, I know you personally, and like and respect you and your opinions, but you quite often come across as being really jaded towards the job. I always wanna go home safe and want to cover my ass , but I bleed blue to the end. How but a few positive once and awhile


Just my opinion, not trying to start a pissing potest, as you are the debaters of debaters.


----------



## Guest

DEI8 said:


> Delta, I know you personally, and like and respect you and your opinions, but you quite often come across as being really jaded towards the job.


Sunday is my 24th anniversary of being first appointed, and considering all the personal shit I've had to endure on this job (especially when I was on the union e-board), I think I have ample reason to be jaded.



DEI8 said:


> I always wanna go home safe and want to cover my ass , but I bleed blue to the end. How but a few positive once and awhile


Ask anyone I work with, and even the people who dislike me personally would agree I'm the first to jump to the defense of a cop, either on the street or in the media. As far as being positive, it usually just leads to let-downs.



DEI8 said:


> Just my opinion, not trying to start a pissing potest, as you are the debaters of debaters.


No offense taken, trust me.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I think he's saying you're a master debater...  

...open net, yet again.


----------



## CPT Chaos

Delta784 said:


> To top off the absurdity, he wasn't even wearing his Class A uniform, which is considered the equivalent of a civilian business suit. He was wearing dress blues, which is considered the equivalent of a civilian tuxedo.
> 
> Would you wear a tuxedo to a job interview?


They phased out the Dress Greens last year or so, everything is Dress Blues now. If you wear a regular tie it is the equivalent of the Class A, and a black bow-tie makes it a Dress Uniform.

White dress shirt goes with both, no more green polyester!

My nephew just got back from Basic Training (or whatever they call it now) and educated me.


----------



## Johnny Law

DEI8, sorry man, I'm on board with Delta on this one. Not coming down on you for feeling the way you do, I wish I could still have a good outlook toward the job, but I can't.

For a variety of reasons, each and every one of us has had to endure (or will have in the future) a liberal (no pun intended) dose of shit from the job. I've heard it put thusly "Sometimes you get the job, and other times the job gets you".

I can't speak for others here, only myself. I can barely stomach going to work most times. If not for the guys I work with, I'd quit. I like the people, I hate the job. One day a few years ago, I had my badge off in my LT's office, ready to quit, that's how demoralized I was. Nothing happened to get to that point, I just felt ready. She, fortunately for me, talked me out of it. At least it's a job and I get paid for it. I'm hopeful that someday I'll get my zest for the job back.

It's called hostility stage, and I'm sad to say I'm at that level, yet here I am. I make no apologies for being this way, I just go with it. I've never been in the military, but I have great admiration for those who are and were. But really man, I had to laugh as well when I saw the kid in his military uniform at a job interview. The kid is so transparent it's like looking out a window. If he were getting on my department, I'd have to go out of my way to fuck with him a little, just on principle, for that.


----------



## CPT Chaos

mtc said:


> Congrats to your nephew!


Thank you!


----------



## SPQR

Delta784 said:


> What's the n00b going to do, register here and send me a nasty PM?
> Would you wear a tuxedo to a job interview?





Delta784 said:


> What's the n00b going to do, register here and send me a nasty PM?
> 
> I was still in the National Guard when I got hired, and it never entered my mind to wear my uniform to job interviews. To top off the absurdity, he wasn't even wearing his Class A uniform, which is considered the equivalent of a civilian business suit. He was wearing dress blues, which is considered the equivalent of a civilian tuxedo.
> 
> Would you wear a tuxedo to a job interview?


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> . As far as being positive, it usually just leads to let-downs.
> 
> .


Have you ever, in your life, met a disappointed pessimist?


----------



## Inspector71

Kilvinsky said:


> Have you ever, in your life, met a disappointed pessimist?


Jim!
Aren't they closely related to the same folks who worry about EVERYTHING and when something finally does go wrong they yell "SEE! I told you it would happen!!" LOL!


----------



## Kilvinsky

...and I was RIGHT, wasn't I?!?!?!


----------



## mpd61

Kilvinsky said:


> ...and I was RIGHT, wasn't I?!?!?!


Aren't you and Delta both usually right? Must be the water over there in that neck of the woods.
On my next interview (walmart greeter) I'm wearing my Dress blues. Just hope I remember to button all thirteen buttons on the pants!


----------



## Kilvinsky

*(don't tell anyone, but I'm NEVER right at home!)*


----------



## ArchAngel2

Delta784 said:


> Shameless sympathy ploy by the guy wearing his Army uniform while not on active duty, but it apparently worked.


Delta the Class A is being phased out and being replaced by the ASU uniform (a very slight difference than the dress blues). They are now issuing them in phases so it is possible that he doesn't even own the old school class A.

That being said I agree with you 100% about wearing it to the interview, I personally would have stuck with a suit.


----------

